# Best cat video so far this year



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

You need to watch this. It will give you your laugh of the day, guaranteed!
(And it is NOT one of those videos that is supposedly funny but is really a cat who is frightened or getting hurt!)

Go to YouTube and search for
* Very "scary" cat is obsessed with a tiny almond*


----------



## StanAndAlf (May 16, 2021)

My cat would swallow it 🤣


----------

